# Premier Detailing First Post: 2010 RR Supercharged



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello DW:wave:

I am Sean Tompkins, I run Premier Detailing of New York. Our website is Premierdetailing.us, and is currently being redesigned. I will certainly let everyone know when it is fully launched:thumb:This is my first post here in the Studio. I look forward to posting many more details on here. This Range Rover was in for a Mini Detail, it was only about 2 months old at this point. It certainly was filthy, but surprisingly had no defects to be found. A quick write up for now with many in depth ones to come.

Exterior
Foamed with DP Foam
Washed with Raceglaze Aquabath(2BM)
Car was dried with CG waffleweave drying towels
Clayed with Claymagic blue
Washed again
Trim was done with Gloss It TRV
LSP was Zaino (Zaio,Z2 x3, Z8)


Wheels
Cleaned with APC
Finished with SV Autobahn
Tires with SV Pneu 

Interior was also done with Leathermasters, and SV Woodpolish. Unfortunately I did not take any afters:wall: Enjoy the photos.






























































































































































































Any questions, or comments are welcome,

-Sean


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks nice fella.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice - looking forward to seeing some more of your details


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Real difference. Good job


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic turn around


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all. A few more will be up shortly.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Great work, and nice first post in this section. I really hate when my customers bring me 4x4's, the last X5 took me 2 hours just to hoover and wipe down the interior!!

Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks excellent


----------

